# Optical Forums > Ophthalmic Optics >  specific color for epileptic patients

## mauroventura

Hello Guys.
my customer  asked to me to color a lens with a BLU named "*Z1*".He told me that is a specific blue for people who suffers of epilepsy.
I don't know which kind of blue is this.
someome can help me ? 


thanks in advance.


Mauro Ventura

----------


## Jacqui

Ian Jordan, who is a member, has done a lot of research on this and similar problems. Check the members list for his contact details.

----------


## rinselberg

> Besides antiepileptic drugs, several preventive measures against photosensitive seizure triggered by visual stimuli are developed. We provide here a brief overview of the literature and we report our experience of non pharmacologic approach to the management of photosensitivity. We tested the efficacy of *commercially available blue lens Zeiss (F133 Z1)* on 40 photosensitive epileptic patients during photic stimulation and video with highly contrasted flickering images.


http://www.john-libbey-eurotext.fr/e...7/resume.phtml

----------


## mauroventura

Thank you very much !!!



Mauro Ventura

----------


## kdavenport

I had a similar patient. The Z1 is a specific blue lens made by Zeis. It is comes out of Germany. I do not think you will find anything about it on their web site.

----------


## psaturn

This discussion reminds of the Scotopic Syndrome and its treatment with colored lenses. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scotopi...ivity_syndrome

Have any you gotten involved with Scotopic Sensitivity Syndrome and making lenses?

As far as I can see it, the scientific support for it is weak and those identified with it can be corrected anyway with normal glasses for accommodative dysfunction, prisms or visual therapy and thus not needing colored lens anymore.

----------


## RB Arenstein OD

If other optometrists are seeking to obtain this lens, it is possible.  I was asked by a local neurologist to research and obtain this lens for a patient who has epileptic seizures triggered by flourescent lights.  After months of research and the help of Zeiss professionals in the US, we were able to obtain this lens from Germany via Canada.  Cost is high and may vary from lab to lab.  We obtained ours through Optical One in Youngstown, Ohio.

This blue tinted lens is very dark and is not advised to be used with night driving, however use in classrooms is suggested with written instructions to teachers and administrators why the patient needs to wear these lenses.

I hope others can benefit from the use of the Zeiss 1 lens for their patients.

----------


## braheem24

Would the inverse be true?

Would wearing a Sernegetti Amber type color inrease the incidence of seizures in such patients?

----------


## Ian Jordan

Light triggers for photosensitive epilepsy are

Flicker - frequency and modulation (may be introduced unwittingly e.g. in France tree planting at regular intervals along roadsides have caused seizures)
Luminosity - ie brightness
Colour - hue saturation / chroma
Pattern - frequency, area, contrast    

Although a blue lens is the most likely to be helpful - one size does not fit all - and McAdams ellipses should be considered in prescribing - particularly for a blue lens. Therefore optimum colour space position must be addressed. Sensitivities vary wildly - and so do tolerances.   
I would not be happy prescribing a lens empirically as in a small number of patients, a blue lens could TRIGGER a seizure!

----------


## antonio.roma

I am an Italian optician.
I can provide these Zeiss lenses with non problems.
Antonio Bernabei

----------

